#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Beaches, Banca Boats, beer and babes

## beerlaodrinker

Ive just been in the philippines for near on 3 weeks with the family, Had a great time and stayed in some nice places, stuffed ourselves with great seafood and was just generally bumming around,

IF the sight of beerguts offends you you should probably leave now 

We drove from vientiane to udon thani and jumped on thai smile to bangkok from there it was Seair to clark ( Angeles city ) the whore mongering capitol of the philippines, i had booked air phil express to fly from clark to Caticlan ( Boracay ) to meet up with some mates from oz who are married to philipino girls.
Thats when it went pear shaped, turns out airphil express had decided to change the caticlan run to terminal 3 in Manila.and we had to get a van and head for manila or loose our flight, Bastards, we made it with about 20 minutes to spare

 


Boarding the trusty dash 8 for the short flight to boracay, Boracay is a short take of and landing airstrip so they cant use bigger planes than this, the alternative is to fly into Kalibo and take a 2 hour bus ride to caticlan then pumpboat over to the island 
 
 

They take security pretty seriously in the philippines 
 

Flying over the mall of asia if shoppings your thing one could easily spend days in here they also have an iceskating rink inside and plenty of places to get a sneaky beer

Mall of asia from the air
 

Approaching boracay
 
 



The sand on boracay beach is so white you need sunglasses all the time , Fantastic beach i reckon

----------


## CNF55

^ Another epic thread in the making - I hope...

----------


## Cujo

> the alternative is to fly into Kalibo and take a 2 hour bus ride to caticlan then pumpboat over to the island


I've done that.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Parasailing is a popular activity amongst the tourists there are hundreds of them i never gave it a go mostly because i suspect it would scare me silly, They have jet skis to but in a rare act of common sense someone decided that sort of thing is best on the other side of the island,   good move 
 



The pump boats that get you over to the island 
 

My young blokes were pretty excited by now and i was tonguing for a beer

 

busy little port this 
 
 
 

 

 

This Boracay rum turned out to be a decent drop but couldnt compare with the Tanduay
 

 

This is the main drag on white beach all the pubs and restaurants are  along here

 

 

The weather for the week we were on boracay was perfect didnt rain once and the sea was like glass ,
 

i think i took about 800 photos all up but im having a mongrel job uploading them to photobucket , post a bit more later

----------


## Necron99

Try to go easy on the moob shots please.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Filipino tucker can be pretty grim but there are a few dishes that hit the spot, mostly we just ate western style and seafood 

had a good feed of Salpicao which is a beef dish marinated in vinager, washed down with a freezing cold san mig , i was a happy camper
 




spagheti for the missus
 


 

 


Stayed in this place the first night but it was pretty ordinary and they had a lot of bullshit rules including not wearing board shorts in the pool. fokkers wanted me to buy a pair of budgie smugglers of them, bit gay that
 



Armed guard on the beach
 

 


Armed guard at the bank
 


Punters cruising around the beach
 

i got my beer and the missus found her seafood, reckon i,ll get a shag tonight :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Try to go easy on the moob shots please.


You were warned neckers :Smile: Hopefully theres enough eye candy to offset the moob pics

----------


## Necron99

Asians everywhere seem to have a freaky preoccupation with what you wear in the pool.
My moobahn had a winge about me using the pool while wearing shorts.
What do they think is going to happen?

----------


## nigelandjan

Brill thread again mate ,, excuse my ignorance but what are board shorts ?

----------


## fishlocker

How did the budgie smugglers get past the Social Welfare Desk? Hid them in their Board shorts. Sorry, I couldn't help it. Nice thread start BLD.

----------


## crocman

Top pics BLD wish I was there now.The dive shop in the last pic(Lapu Lapu),that is who I did my very first dive with.

Nice to see that the water is clear as at some times of the year they have a real problem with green algae.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Brill thread again mate ,, excuse my ignorance but what are board shorts ?


 Board shorts are just surfing shorts . heres a fat cnut wearing some.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A few more boracay beach shots








Me and the mates having a few cold ones at crafts rooftop bar





Main street of boracay

----------


## beerlaodrinker

These little sail boats are called paraws and are available to hire the best times just before sunset







nice place for a swim and a bit of shade

----------


## pseudolus

Great thread so far BLD - however, the only tits we've seen so far have been your fine specimens. 

Where are the pictures of the tarts?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

:Smile: 


> Great thread so far BLD - however, the only tits we've seen so far have been your fine specimens. 
> 
> 
> They are rather nice arent they ? ive also spent a lot of money maintaining the beergut
> 
> Where are the pictures of the tarts?


 Not easy trying to take pictures of the dollys with the missus around but dont worry about a thing there will be pics of tarts i caught up with some old mates in angeles on the last night for a bar hop Also got a few snaps of random ones around the beach

----------


## Cujo

Blimey, looks a LOT busier than when I was there in '94.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ ah alright then

hot korean chick at the hotel pool





no shortage of eye candy around, not sure what they thought about some large drunken mammel poking a camera at them?









The massage ladys





what a nasty little pervert i turned out to be. ? Filipinas are easy on the eye and very sweet, one could do a lot worse than hook up with one i reckon

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Blimey, looks a LOT busier than when I was there in '94.


 i was last there about 4 years ago and first went there in the 80,s no power or trikes on the island at all, beer was invariably served hot , much prefer being a flashpacker these days, gotta have an aircon and access to cold beer methinks. Ther locals were telling me that they are seeing a big increase in korean and domestic tourists, they can fly from Korea direct to Kalibo  now, i also noticed they are getting there act together as far as catering to what tourists want and need

----------


## Necron99

^ Flippas, all freakin nut cases.

----------


## terry57

Nice looking Beach,  how much you paying for a decent feed of Seafood ?

San Migual light after dark beer Lao.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Gota be some decent beer there EH.    :Confused:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

yes its a bit of a let down, but san mig light has its advantages if your tubby as its a low calorie beer but is still a 5% beer, so it has been known to sit BLD on his arse, not to bad really , the seafood seemed pretty cheap to me, but most of the time we had my mates wives who are flips doing the bartering, otherwise i suspect we would of been focked over regularly, good thing was it was all fresh and no one had to back out an urgent badboy, dont need that when your on holiday, some of them flip shitters can be damn scary to

----------


## beerlaodrinker

they have a seafood market runs 24/7 and you can just select what you want then have a restaurant cook it for you for a small charge




i still reckon that nobody can cook seafood as well as the thais but the missus persuaded them to throw in some chillies


barbies a bit rough but does the trick






we ordered grilled oysters and they cooked them with a kind of plastic cheese that you see in sari sari stores in the philippines , the kind of cheese that doesnt need to go in the fridge, weird but strangely tasty


post a bit more later. still struggling to download the bloody pics

----------


## Exige

Good effort, keep it up.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

still got a shitload of boracay pics to post. After boracay we flew with  cebu pathetic from caticlan to cebu city for a night then caught the ocean jet ferry over to Bohol island and parked up for a couple more nights of seafood gluttony and went for a small cruise down the Loboc river and also had a look at the Tarsier monkeys which arent actually a monkey at all but a Primate. ( smallest primate in the world, about as big as a smoke packet, interesting little things .
then it was on to the big bad city of manila for a night and finally back to Angeles to fly back to bangkok, post some more later

----------


## armstrong

i always imagined the PH to be a shithole.   looks nice though.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^Parts of it are, personal choice really, some folks like LOS, some folks like cambodia etc etc, some folks never leave the comfort of there own environment. nothing wrong with that. ive had a love hate relationship with that country since i was about 18 or 19 been there umpteen times as a tourist and worked there for a couple of years, for me i really like the place/ people, definately they have problems, but as in most parts of asia i find the positive usually outweighs the negative. at least for me. so far so good,  but if i stop enjoying it then i know where the airport is. quite simple really

----------


## navynine

good shots/pic

----------


## Bower

Great thread, thanks for posting

----------


## beerlaodrinker

we hired a banca boat one day and went for a spin around the island and over to a couple more, im not a diver but they had snorkeling gear with them 
 

The shangri la hotels private beach and jetty, we went out there for a swim and a beer one day fantastic beach and swimming pools, I was gutted that they couldnt get there act together to organize a cold beer though, Hotel grounds are immaculate and it will run you about 5 or $600 a night im told. bit rich for me
 
 
  

Great way to spend a day 
  
No sooner had we anchored and a bloke paddled over selling coconuts 
 

next came another bloke selling icecreams for the kids, quite enterprising really

----------


## beerlaodrinker

next it was of to another island called crystal cove 

 


The crystals inside the cave, careful dear , you break em ive bought em
   
  
The philippines depends a lot on inter island shipping for passenger and cargo and some of the ferries are quite well done out. this ones a RORO vessel meaning roll on roll of, for getting your car around islands

----------


## beerlaodrinker

back to the beach for a few bevvys and a meal
 
Lechon Baboy, spit roasted pig is  good stuff
 
the sun sets on another day

----------


## nigelandjan

Lovely colours in those sunsets BLD , can I ask you roughly about what time those were taken ?  I,m interested in the amount of light still in the pic at that time of day

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Nige at a guess i would say between 6.30 and 7.00, tend not to look at my watch when on holiday

----------


## somtamslap

Brill, brill, brill..............

What's the Flip fascination with vinegar in their tucker?

I should move there - what with being a lover of the much-discussed sarsons sandwich.

----------


## patsycat

I've heard the sand there is like baby powder.

----------


## nigelandjan

I can see a lot of people still in the water in the evening lovely just my style ,, how about jelly fish in there or any other nasty bastards in there ? The missus wants to go now ,, wish I had never showed her this bloody thread now grrrrrrrr ! 

Dont get me wrong I would love to go , but money is a bit all spoken for this year

----------


## Loombucket

Great stuff BLD! Brings back a few memories!  :Smile:  Did you see any of those big, fancy sand castles?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I've heard the sand there is like baby powder.


 it is pat, feels quite nice under foot, the waters like tepid bath water to, lovely

----------


## patsycat

I was going to go there a few years ago, but couldn't due to finances.

Oh, well.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Brill, brill, brill..............
> 
> What's the Flip fascination with vinegar in their tucker?
> .


im not sure slapper but could be because they ferment vinigar from the coconut which is plentiful, im still trying to figure out whats the fascination with eating a partly formed duck embryo ( the balut)



been enjoying your UK threads slapper, looks like youve settled in nicely

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Great stuff BLD! Brings back a few memories!  Did you see any of those big, fancy sand castles?


yes got a photo in this lot somewhere, they really put a lot of work into them, they will build you a custom one to,  with birthday wishes or whatever.

Nige its quite cheap get to manila or clark from bangkok at the moment we paid less then $1000 for 2 adults and 2 kids  with Seair,they are 50% owned by Tiger now  the plane looked a bit dated but its only a 3 hour flight, Kuwait air and cebu Pacific also quite cheap, plenty of options there,

----------


## Cujo

Not to hijack your wonderful thread BLD, just a quick one, here's where I stayed, what i just realized is almost 20 years ago now.
There was a floating bar off the beach at the time.

western end of white beach.

----------


## terry57

Great pics mate, fantastic how you cart your family around with you and expose them to so many different cultures and places.

They are a well traveled lot and very lucky to have an Old man who likes to get around a bit.  Your Kids are very lucky.

Onya. 

Don't know whether I'll ever get to the Phil's but at least i can see your pics.

Thanks.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Not to hijack your wonderful thread BLD, just a quick one, here's where I stayed, what i just realized is almost 20 years ago now.
> There was a floating bar off the beach at the time.
> 
> western end of white beach.


Didnt see a floating bar this time,  that would of been right up my alley i reckon. They used to have a good one in puerto Galera years ago and i think someone still has a good one in Baloy beach subic bay, just made from thousands of plastic drums and bamboo lashed together, they have lost it a few times in storms so dont use it in the typhoon season now, Good idea really as you arent paying rent or a lease on a building and low overheads

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Great pics mate, fantastic how you cart your family around with you and expose them to so many different cultures and places.


Not sure if the yongest bloke gets much out of it as he is only 2 and a half but the oldest bloke definately enjoys it, The Logistics of travelling with them make things a bit tricky though. Before i got married i was used to travelling solo and just going with the flow, now i need a bit more of a plan before even leaving the house, The little bloke also likes to get carried even though he can walk well, cheeky buggers nearly 20 kg There are a few places i would like to visit or revisit like india for example but i defo wouldnt take them there , just to dirty/nasty i only take em where i know we would be ok if they got sick,

----------


## beerlaodrinker

This big Banca looked to be pretty well set up


Continuing on our island cruise we passed this amazing looking gaff right on Diniwid beach The Boatboy told us it is owned by the mighty little filipino boxer manny Paquio, so win or loose next fight you can guess where manny will be retiring to


half his luck eh





This little beach is called Diniwid and is where my mates were renting a house, not much going on just a couple of pubs and bars but you can get a  trike down to white beach for 100 pesos 


DINIWID BEACH



We were in the habit of drinking at this little bar on the beach in the afternoons


Nice Waitress to

----------


## beerlaodrinker

And the sun sets on yet another day





The girls have to have there daily Baluts



These 2 girls i met in the cocomanga bar  said that if i was to give them a bag of pesos they would love me long time :Smile: 


 :sexy: 

Heres a business suggestion for anyone wanting to retire in Boracay get a little shop and stick 3 good looking sorts in shorty shorts in there and sell horny punters a sandwich

cant fail i reckon :Smile: 

or you can buy a bar run by midgets

----------


## beerlaodrinker

just as in bali and thailand the Henna tattoo is popular with Tourists






Heres one for our old mate Looper 





Tilapia and chips eh? 


This is one of my favourite filipino dishes  sizzling sisig, a good one should contain pork instead of just pork fat and offal





was getting a bit tired of the seafood and fastfood so went looking for something a bit different found a restaurant run by a young austrian bloke called Mamas, good tucker 


yep not to hard to get fed here

----------


## beerlaodrinker

a few random beach ones again





This guard carries a first aid kit so he can patch you up after shooting you











of to upload a few more

----------


## beerlaodrinker

When we arrived the USD was fetching around 42 pesos and 40 for an aussie, beer on boracay in a bar was usually about 60 pesos not overly expensive , cheaper still if you get them at a minimart for about 30 pesos





After checking out of the Budgie Smugglers hotel we booked into a place called Boracay Garden Resort which had 3 pools and a fourth one under construction, Lovely place and ran me about $120 a night bit more than i wanted to spend but fock it im on holiday


No problem with wearing boardies here and you can have a beer in the pool



my kids love a swim








Our room


Besides all the pools the beach was a stones throw away

Those Henna tattos that a lot of folks get while on holiday cause the hotel a lot of grief when washing the sheets.

----------


## Rural Surin

Nice BLD, per usual... :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Back on Diniwid beach the missus thought she would buy a lotto ticket and retre with the winnings......No luck


Just have to keep working i guess




it was becoming apparent that the wife was insatiable for seafood, Had to get her away from it before she sent me broke, Luckily some of the fastfood available was half decent




The place to shop if youve got bigfeet eh


These shakeys pizza places are all over the philippines and make a half decent pizza


In Boracay there are all kids of accomadation types available ranging from the amazingly decadent to the bizarre, This little bar/guest house is called the spider house and appeared to be made from driftwood and bamboo lashed to some rocks


top spot for a swim and a bevvy 










good views from here as well

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Theres a bit of nightlife to be had in boracay, filipinos are natural musicians i reckon, this all girl band on the beach were awesome



Fire twirlers in action, kids were pretty impressed


And cold beer served by cute waitresses doesnt hurt either






My young bloke making freinds with local kids

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I couldnt believe ( or afford ) how nice this shangri la hotel was, beautiful beach, amazing swimming pools and immaculately maintained by the look of things.











How nice is that place eh?  thats about it for Boracay next we are of to cebu city followed by Alona beach on Bohol island then onto manila and angeles city, 
post a bit more shortly

----------


## terry57

^

Looks figgin fantastic.

----------


## terry57

Hey mate, considering I have never been to the Phils and know absolutely nothing about the place except the gun stories how do think I should approach a trip there.?

I'm thinking as a newbie I just jump a plane to Clark and then fly to a place like this and just hang out getting a handle on the place and people.

Don't want to get around to much and would rather just hit a couple of beach resorts. 

Thanks BLD.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Great thread again BLD

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Thats what i would do terry, get a flight to clark,  bypass manila altogether, its fockin dog eat dog in manila only theres never enough dog to go around, most people gain there first impresion of the philippines by flying into manila. Clark/Angeles city is an eyesore as well,but  if 24 hour a day whoring is your thing,( And it used to be mine ) which i know it isnt, then clark makes a good entry point and you can then fly domestic to Kalibo and maybe even puerto princesa ( Palawan ) another way to do it would be to get a flight from perth to either singapore or KL and fly into Cebu city, cebus a bit rough around the edges as well but nowhere near as grim as manila, from cebu you can access the visayas region by fast ferry or plane, some decent resorts around cebu as well and im told Malapascua island is stunning  but not all that developed yet,

----------


## terry57

^

Thanks,  I must make a big effort and try and get there.  Been thinking about it for many years but always seemed in the " too hard department."

Also trying to get real time information is hard as I don't seem to cross paths with many people who have been there.

----------


## crocman

That bar, The Spider House, is that at the end of White Beach or over at Diniwid?Looks good and wouldn't mind an arvo there in March.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Yep thats the place, they have rooms there to

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Thoroughly enjoyed Boracay and now we are moving on to cebu city for a night before catching the oceanjet to Bohol, flew from caticlan to cebu with Cebu Pathetic, short flight,





Booked in to a Fantastic hotel called the crown regency, amazing place , had all kinds of things going on in there, bars, a casino, restaurants a small cinema in 4D for the kids and some kind of edge coaster on the 37th floor which wasnt open when we arrived due to rain, just as well, im shit scared of heights, and the dentist


The view from our room


Then it started raining, Bugger




They had a nice little memorabilia bar called 50,s cafe




These arent taken by me but this is what the mad cnuts get up to.......Fok That 




Call me a pussy , but theres no way known i would be doing that

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The hotel had a great pool



Hard to do much when its pissing down in cebu so we went and watched a short movie in 4D , kids were rapted




Still needed to amuse myself before ripping the scab of a couple of san migs , Down in the basement of the hotel they had a Shooting Gallery where you could hire all sorts of weopons, I thought i would give it a go, 


Dirty Harry/




When in rome do as the Romans eh





2500 pesos got me 30 bullets and a free lesson on how to fire it .........Hit the target twice.

----------


## terry57

Jessus mate, no wonder your wife seems fairly well happy with her lot.

You do take her to some nice gaffs EH and trot her around the world. 

Well looked after woman.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A few cebu street scenes



That sign makes sense, No point in hiring ugly ones

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Jessus mate, no wonder your wife seems fairly well happy with her lot.
> 
> You do take her to some nice gaffs EH and trot her around the world. 
> 
> Well looked after woman.


Gotta agree terry, she is in a good paddock, happy days for her when BLD came a courting :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Lets me out for a drink and a perve sometimes to

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Just a quick trip to cebu, in the morning we jumped in a taxi heading for the port to take the 2 hour fast ferry over to bohol for more seafood binging



Inter island ferrys



Paid a bit more and went business class on the ferry, had the whole deck to ourselves, good deal for about 1000 pesos each


Still a lot of old ferrys getting around in the philippines with a bad habit of sinking but this one was ultra modern and built in Fremantle 


The sister ship going in the other direction


A RORO vessel waiting in port

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Arriving in Tagbilaran port. from there about 30 minutes in a minivan to Alona Beach








Locals getting around 



How many people can you get in a jeepney? One more

----------


## nigelandjan

Still enjoying the pics each day you post mate ,, what an adventure !  great for your 2 young lads at that age to ,, many happy memories for years to come. 

You are very lucky you have a lovely family and your dear little wifey allways looks so happy ,,,enjoy the day !  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ cheers nige, 
ive been married to her indoors near 7 years now and as far as im concerned its the best thing ever happened to me , the kids are the cream on the cake, as you know i work in strange places, and have to spend time away from home,  so spending time with my family is precious to me

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Yup just shows how when your lucky to strike with the right one , I was in a very dark place 8 years ago , struck up with this little diamond nearly 5 years ago and my life goes on ,,,very happily  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

Lovely pics,looks great,I have always been wary of holidaying in Philo as I have watched too many kidnapped in Philo docu's.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

After checking into the hotel it was of to have a gander at the beach



its not as nice as boracay but boracays pretty hard to beat


Most people come for the diving 





There were some nice resorts on the beach, we had booked a place back from the beach a bit so needed to take trikes to the beach as it was way to hot to walk and the kids would whinge


This little place looked nice and was right on the beach  i was pissed of i booked online, this would of been much better





besides the beach and the seafood theres plenty of things to see and do in Bohol








i had heard about these Tarsier monkeys that can only be found on Bohol so we hired a van for the day to go have a look at them and the island





Funny little things they are, abot as big as my hand


we were told to turn of the flash on the camera as the little fockers are quite timid and can go into shock and die


They can turn there heads 180 degrees in either direction to



next the driver took us to Loboc river which was a really nice spot

----------


## beerlaodrinker

My new Mates, The Ita Tribe



They were a bit gay though and wore dresses

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A Focking big burmese python




Baclayon church, The oldest one in Bohol




The spanish didnt fock about in the philippines , very religious people



Time to head back to the beach for some seafood

----------


## grasshopper

> My new Mates, The Ita Tribe
> 
> 
> 
> They were a bit gay though and wore dresses


Did ya suck ya gut in for that last shot, BLD?

----------


## gusG

They were a bit gay though and wore dresses

THEY were are a bit gay, were they??

Great thread mate, you are a legend.

Sorry out of greens!

----------


## patsycat

Those aren't dresses, they're tropical kilts!!!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The beergut is actually worshipped amongst the ita tribe, im now there new chief.

----------


## tonyroma

thanks for the photos and the report u have sold me on boracay ...cheers

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Meanwhile down at the beach.....Mrs BLD is attemping the world seafood eating record 






i will probably have to wait a few years before going back to the philippines, after we ate most of there marine life 


Bloody women, there she goes again




Always seems to be the same people in politics in the P.I i remember this bloke was always staging coups in the 80s








yes, keep smiling dear, its back to the Tilapia when the pesos run out

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The wife talked me into having a massage on the beach which seemed to cosist of a toothless old crone rubbing coconut oil and beach sand into my skin while sweating my arse of in the sun,   i gave up after 10 minutes of this and my boy got the rest of my massage

















The  aussie pub had a bloke on the guitar in the evenings

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The restaurant staff giving the beach a clean








One could get used to this 



Thats about it for Bohol time to head for Tagbilaran and jump on the plane for manila

----------


## patsycat

I no open this thread again!!!  I am so jealous of all the beach and seafood!!!

Seriously, what a wonderful holiday you are having.

One question -your wife (when she's not eating that seafood) seems to be carrying little one about.  Do you carry him around too?  Must be nice a cosy against daddy's belly!!!

----------


## misskit

Nice thread, BLD! Looks like your family is really enjoying their Philippino holiday.

The pics of Tagbilaran and tarsier bring back loads of good memories. I spent some time on Bohol filming the tarsier at that sanctuary. When I was there it was just a small place, and we stayed with the Pizarras family who ran it. Lovely people and so dedicated to preserving the tarsier.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I pay for the seafood and she carries him , thats the deal....and anyway she could use the exercise
Nah just kidding i get my fair share of carrying him around,and  you dont have to worry about seeing anymore seafood or beaches coz the next bits manila and angeles city

They are interesting little things those Tarsiers arent they , hope they dont wipe em out

----------


## patsycat

They aren't really well known little monkeys.  But i have seen some documentarys about them and they are fascinating.  And for you and your family to have seen them up close is wonderful.

----------


## terry57

> Must be nice a cosy against daddy's belly!!!


Hey mate, I think pats is having a laugh at your expense, not that there's any thing wrong with that as Australians do that all the time.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anyway, that gut of yours cost a shit load of money and its something to be cherished I Reckon.    :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I noticed patsycat and misskit keep coming back to this thread. i reckon they have the hots for the old BLD, They have probably been having all kinds of perverted thoughts. My fault really, shouldnt of posted all those moob pics. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dillinger

> i will probably have to wait a few years before going back to the philippines, after we ate most of there marine life


 :rofl:  love your freds BLD. cheers

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Finally arrived at the hotel in Malate, reckon i got the only Manila cabbie who didnt know his way around, Not a bad place this and in a relatively non grungy area 






After checking in we decided to go to Intramuros which is the old Walled city from spanish times

----------


## MeMock

> Hey mate, considering I have never been to the Phils and know absolutely nothing about the place except the gun stories how do think I should approach a trip there.?
> 
> I'm thinking as a newbie I just jump a plane to Clark and then fly to a place like this and just hang out getting a handle on the place and people.
> 
> Don't want to get around to much and would rather just hit a couple of beach resorts. 
> 
> Thanks BLD.


Don't forget Terry that Phillipine air have just started flights from Perth to Manilla and they are a very decent price.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> They were a bit gay though and wore dresses
> 
> THEY were are a bit gay, were they??
> 
> Great thread mate, you are a legend.
> 
> Sorry out of greens!


Cheers gus, i must make an effort to check out your resort, website looks good

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Hired A Calesa to take us around



i hope they gave it an extra carrot or something because he certainly worked for it








You know your Focked when your horse and cart gets stuck in a traffic jam




Been to Manila many times but first time i made an effort to check out intramuros, interesting place 


The Pasig River, you wouldnt want to fall in here, absolutely filthy

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Looks like they are spending a bit of money on restoration



Its not my turn to carry him









This guys cracks me up, The former president of the philippines and now the mayor of Manila, Humourous bloke but wasnt real great for the flip economy


That little horse could set a blistering pace on the straights

----------


## barrylad66

as mentioned before fantactic thread

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Funnyplace manila. plenty of slum areas mixed in with private gated communities and mega malls




Unemployed filipinos pass the time of day playing basketball


Roxas Boulavard,



These Jollibee hamburger places are everywhere and are the filipinos Patriotic answer to Mc Donalds







Next we headed of to the Mall of Asia, huge place and a good place for a bit of shopping and tucker

----------


## beerlaodrinker

They even have an ice skating rink in there


The girls from TGIF,s took a shine to the boy, we hired the little car so we didnt have to carry the little bloke around



The Chicharon stand, flips love this stuff , pig fat cooked in pig fat, heart attack looking for a place to happen i reckon


on the manila bay side of the mall they have rides for the kids and good sea breezes 


The bays a bit smelly though


i wont be tackling any seafood caught in there




Next stop is Angeles city and catch up with a few old mates before flying out , Should be Fun. :Smile: 

i will also be checking out a few bars


 :sexy:

----------


## Satonic

Great thread BLD, good on ya

----------


## terry57

> I noticed patsycat and misskit keep coming back to this thread. I reckon they have the hots for the old BLD, They have probably been having all kinds of perverted thoughts. My fault really, shouldn't of posted all those moob pics.



I'd say its that fine Australian body that has made the girls go weak at the knees,
Cant blame them though,  us fine Australian males tend to have that effect on woman.  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

Patsy and I are just hanging around hoping he will post a photo of himself in a swimsuit like in his av.

----------


## terry57

^

That's very kinky misskit.     :Smile: 

Not quite sure what Mrs BLD would think of that though.    ::doglol::

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ settle down girls, theres enough to go around

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Got to Angeles, and as we were spending a day and a night there i got a shore pass from the missus to go out for a drink and catch up with some old mates that i hadnt seen in years, 



First up was a reunion with me old mate Bigbird and his missus , met this bloke about 30 years ago in Angeles when he had a bar called eight ball rock n roll hole, He hasnt lived there since the Volcano went of but likes to get back for a visit, Top bloke


Caught up with a couple more mates where i used to drink and it looked like they hadnt moved from there bar stools in years, shame really as theres lots to do in the philippines besides shagging and drinking :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Next up it was a trip in a trike down to Fields avenue to have a look at the nightlife



Most bars dont really like you taking pictures but as there were a bunch of Korean sexpats in there already taking pics i took a couple of sneaky ones 


Ive no idea what bar i was in as there are hundreds of them and i was a bit pissed by then

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Walking street,



Some of these bars are huge and have a couple of hundred dancers



Lucky im married to a good women who gives me the horn otherwise i would shortly be finding myself divorced.





Its sort of a Pattaya without a beach. 

These sheilas all looked easy to get along with to


Beware Curry Steves suicide chicken though



Angeles definately looks better at night when all the bars turn on the neon but its a bit of a shithole during the day




Stayed at a place on perimeter road called Clarkton Hotel efficiently run by Germans, Mirrors Bar accessible from the lobby


Damn shame i wasnt gonna be in in town for the bikini contest

----------


## ralphlsasser

> I can see a lot of people still in the water in the evening lovely just my style ,, how about jelly fish in there or any other nasty bastards in there ? The missus wants to go now ,, wish I had never showed her this bloody thread now grrrrrrrr ! 
> 
> Dont get me wrong I would love to go , but money is a bit all spoken for this year


 
I know that feeling well Nigel.

----------


## tonyroma

great report borocay ticks all the boxes

----------


## pasko

BLD,  Very well done!!

Excellent TR, thanks for taking the time + energy.

----------


## boatboy

delete

----------


## boatboy

> back to the beach for a few bevvys and a meal


Great pics and looks lovely but fek me, is that right, $13 to $16aud for a drink

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> 
>  
> 
> back to the beach for a few bevvys and a meal
> 
> 
> Great pics and looks lovely but fek me, is that right, $13 to $16aud for a drink


I think that's a bucketful though isn't it.

----------


## MissTraveller

Nice thread, beerlao! 

I remember you telling me you were headed there before I left td last time. 

That Boracay beach looks pretty clean and relaxing. 
I'd like to take a parasaw out.

----------


## katie23

Great thread BLD! I know this thread is a few months old, but I'm new to the forum and I just browsed your thread now. Loved all the pics! My faves were: the Ita pics, (Hail to the chief!)  :Razz:  the house of Manny Pacquiao (I didn't know that he had a huge beachhouse in Boracay), and the trike with the pic of Estrada. Yes, he was a president before, and he's mayor now - it's weird, but it happens here.  In politics, sometimes the face changes, but the family name remains the same (lots of political dynasties here).  But then, in Thailand, Yingluck is the sister of the former PM, so the situation is not unique. It's good you were able to get a pic of the church in Bohol; that church was destroyed by a strong earthquake late last year.  :Sad:   I envied you for all the pics - I've travelled more out of my country than in it.  Cheers to you and your family!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Glad you enjoyed it katie,the philippines is still my favourite country. i first went there when marcos was in power prior to him being ousted, seen a few regimes come and go, some were positive for the country some not so, but like you say, thats how it goes down,

----------


## Scottish Gary

Excellent thread and good pics.
I'm heading to Angeles in October for the first time and then I was  going to do a few days in Subic before heading back to Thailand.  However I might now go to Boracay instead of Subic.   However im expecting rain in October so is there things to do in Boracay if its pissing down? Also I will be there on my own so is it a single guy sort of place or is it full of couples and families?

----------


## patsycat

The sand is supposedly like talcum powder.

Take me take me take me-  i don't talk much or take up much room or eat very much.  And i don't do sex.  Perfect.

We could read books and drink pitchers. And put the world to rights.  Simples.

----------


## patsycat

Poor old Scottish Gary's holiday from hell!!!

----------


## Iceman123

> Excellent thread and good pics.
> I'm heading to Angeles in October for the first time and then I was  going to do a few days in Subic before heading back to Thailand.  However I might now go to Boracay instead of Subic.   However im expecting rain in October so is there things to do in Boracay if its pissing down? Also I will be there on my own so is it a single guy sort of place or is it full of couples and families?


Boracay is a couples lovers paradise. No single action. My advice would be do not go unaccompanied.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Originally Posted by Scottish Gary
> 
> 
> Excellent thread and good pics.
> I'm heading to Angeles in October for the first time and then I was  going to do a few days in Subic before heading back to Thailand.  However I might now go to Boracay instead of Subic.   However im expecting rain in October so is there things to do in Boracay if its pissing down? Also I will be there on my own so is it a single guy sort of place or is it full of couples and families?
> 
> 
> Boracay is a couples lovers paradise. No single action. My advice would be do not go unaccompanied.


 I had a feeling it would be like that. Most of these white sand beach resorts usually are full of love birds  etc 
Oh well it looks like Subic for me unless I can find a friend in Angeles I want to spend more than 12 hours with.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Subics alright Gary, you aren't going to get the white sqeeky sand,  but barrio Barrettos has a passable beach and enough nightlife, it's as romantic as you wanna get , just don't turn up with a jarhead haircut and take a bakla back to your gaff, or you will be totally up a ducks ass

----------


## dirk diggler

Great thread as always. I stayed in the Birdwatchers in Bohol for the first night then upgraded to the Amorita resort up on the hill for another 3 nights. Expensive but real nice. Told them my Mrs was a local and we got a discount.



Didnt catch up with Dave on your travels?

----------

